# To build a 75 gal Milk cooling tank



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Folks,
I want to build a 75 gal stainless milk cooling tank with mixer to cool with either cold water or refrigerant.
Any ideas or working plans? We would bucket milk then pour into tank being we only milk 5 - 7 Jersey 's a day.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Does this have to be USDA approved? If you have the tank for the milk and access to round the clock spring fed water, build yourself a spring house, make a outer tank for water with the inner tank inside of that one. You then pipe the spring water into the outer tank and milk on the inside tank (with closeable lid) and have a exit pipe to run the water back out, and your good to go. And yes you will have to have a stir in the tank to stir the milk till cold. I may have other ideas also, so I`ll check back again. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Marc,
The milk barn is on top of a hill away from any springs. I would need to pump water several hundred feet uphill. 
The tank would hold one days milk to be bottled first thing each morning before new milk is added.
Also, no USDA is necessary.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Would you be using stainless steel?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I`m a big stickler for SS for milk storage, you could use well water to cool it, but it`s going to take a bit of water to cool that much milk. As long as you can recycle the water to use to water livestock maybe it wouldn`t be to bad. Or you could put a tank inside a gutted out fridge, and put a small stir in it to mix it. And turn the temp. of the fridge down a lot to keep it cold. My bulk milk tank keeps the milk at 37 deg. I`ll keep coming back with more. > Thanks Marc


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I would do the same as Marc, but with a small chest freezer, and turn the temperature UP. Have a welding shop make a stainless steel liner for the freezer and they should be able to make it so it drains through the existing drain (you'll probably want to enlarge it a bit, if you're careful you should be able to do it without hitting the lines)


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

I have box freezers for the farmers market I can use with a SS liner.
The refrigerant lines will be the challange to find for the drain to spikett 
for bottling. Will the thermostate need to be replaced or just set it on low freeze to chill? 
The constant movement and short time period should slow it down.

Thanks all,
Paul


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think you'll be happy with the heat transfer you get.
I would look for a used 200 gallon bulk tank that has been manufactured to proper 3A standards so I would know that it will chill the milk properly and be cleanable.


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

sammyd said:


> I don't think you'll be happy with the heat transfer you get.
> I would look for a used 200 gallon bulk tank that has been manufactured to proper 3A standards so I would know that it will chill the milk properly and be cleanable.


Sammyd,
Good idea, suggestions where to find a used 200 gal bulk tank for cooling
in Virginia?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## jdrobison (May 28, 2012)

one like this on ebay. DELAVAL 150 Gallon Self-Contained Stainless Steel Bulk Milk Tank with NEW unit | eBay


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

jdrobison said:


> one like this on ebay. DELAVAL 150 Gallon Self-Contained Stainless Steel Bulk Milk Tank with NEW unit | eBay


Just a bit high priced, bet it didn`t cost that much new. That unit is almost as old as I am. hehe > Thanks Marc


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

I have been looking on line for used tanks without success. Perhaps my best
bet will be to build one out of SS sheet metal @ a local fabricator. 
The box freezer idea is good except for the drainage for bottling and cleaning.
The metal fabricator may have a solution.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Have you considered doing what I done. I took a stand up refrigerator and removed all the shelving. Then, I measured to see what the largest rectangle box I could make out of stainless. Doing it this way, you can put whatever spicket on it you want and can remove it for good cleaning. As well, you don't destroy an icebox or freezer in case your plans change later. 

Also, I used an electric mixer with a homemade SS paddle and put it on a variable rheostat switch so I could control the speed of it for a mixer. The first one was bought at a flea market for $3 and lasted over a year!

Mine works well for me when I'm milking several cows with a bucket but it's NOT a good replacement for having a bulk tank. It's only a means of keeping 20 gallon glass jars out of the inside fridge.


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

francismilker said:


> Have you considered doing what I done. I took a stand up refrigerator and removed all the shelving. Then, I measured to see what the largest rectangle box I could make out of stainless. Doing it this way, you can put whatever spicket on it you want and can remove it for good cleaning. As well, you don't destroy an icebox or freezer in case your plans change later.
> 
> Also, I used an electric mixer with a homemade SS paddle and put it on a variable rheostat switch so I could control the speed of it for a mixer. The first one was bought at a flea market for $3 and lasted over a year!
> 
> Mine works well for me when I'm milking several cows with a bucket but it's NOT a good replacement for having a bulk tank. It's only a means of keeping 20 gallon glass jars out of the inside fridge.



francismilker, would you have a photo to share. 
Maybe we can tweek it for our use here. 
Thanks,
Paul


----------

